# Moss Tanker's Luxor p3



## R798780

Moss publication on Luxor entering service


----------



## Semaj

Hello R798780

I had my 21st Birthday onboard the MV Luxor on the 26th of January 1966 so I know for definite it was in Calcutta. I was a junior Engineer at the time. It was a great Ship to be on.

Unfortunately my life at sea was short but never forgotten.

Semaj.


----------



## pete

Luxor was my first ship 23/2/61 to 3/8/61. Always remember the Master was Bill Luckey and as far as I can rmember we did a couple of trips to the Meddy and a couple to Venezuela, and possibly one to the Gulf. Not too sure now (Mists of Time!!).
My next trip was on the Old Lumen, built around 1950, and it was terrible, but that is another story.......................pete


----------



## Semaj

pete said:


> Luxor was my first ship 23/2/61 to 3/8/61. Always remember the Master was Bill Luckey and as far as I can rmember we did a couple of trips to the Meddy and a couple to Venezuela, and possibly one to the Gulf. Not too sure now (Mists of Time!!).
> My next trip was on the Old Lumen, built around 1950, and it was terrible, but that is another story.......................pete


You were lucky pete it must have been nearly new when you were on it. 

(Thumb)


----------



## Derek Roger

*Capt Bill Lucky*

I never did sail on the Luxor ( My brother Cameron did however ) 
I sailed with Luckey Bill a couple of times ; as 2 nd Eng and as Chief Eng . He was a great Guy ! Twice in the water during the war ! He was also a very good table tennis player. On his last trip he had few who would be able to take a game . Also was a great Crib Player and would get really pissed off when playing doubles if you dropped the wrong card . I sailed with him on the Lumen as 2nd Eng in 1972 and his last trip on the Lusterous in 1974 . He left the ship in west africa , We gave him a mersham pipe and had the mechant navy programme play him a record and good wishes " Bridge Over Troubled Waters ."
My other "Buddy " in Moss Tankers was Jackie Waters from Sunderland but thats another story !
Bill Lucky was known as " Lucky Bill "" and as such was well named . He was a good Skipper who had come up the Hawse Pipe "
His leaving the vessel was quite emotional with all the Officers and Crew standing bye the gangway and clapping .

Derek Roger


----------



## D YEO

Sailed in Moss tankers from 1956 to 1964 down the coal hole,well remember the skippers mentioned, but also some classic Chief engineers E. H. Richardson,C.L. Martin, and J. Mcardel.

D. Yeoe


----------



## D YEO

*M.V Luxor*



Semaj said:


> Hello R798780
> 
> I had my 21st Birthday onboard the MV Luxor on the 26th of January 1966 so I know for definite it was in Calcutta. I was a junior Engineer at the time. It was a great Ship to be on.
> 
> Unfortunately my life at sea was short but never forgotten.
> 
> Semaj.


You must have lost a bit of weight on her,I sailed on her for 2 to 3 years between 1961 and 1969 like you down the coal hole.

Regards D. Yeo


----------



## D YEO

*M.V Luxor & M.V Lumen*



pete said:


> Luxor was my first ship 23/2/61 to 3/8/61. Always remember the Master was Bill Luckey and as far as I can rmember we did a couple of trips to the Meddy and a couple to Venezuela, and possibly one to the Gulf. Not too sure now (Mists of Time!!).
> My next trip was on the Old Lumen, built around 1950, and it was terrible, but that is another story.......................pete



Sailed on the Luxor four times and the Lumen 1959 to 1960, down the coal hole.

Regards D. Yeo


----------



## Semaj

D YEO said:


> Sailed on the Luxor four times and the Lumen 1959 to 1960, down the coal hole.
> 
> Regards D. Yeo


I loved that engine room, the workshop being my favourite.

Least favourite place, Spanner Boiler. 

 Regards Semaj


----------



## Derek Roger

Semaj ' The workshop was the only cool place !! What are you telling us >??????
Derek


----------



## Marcus Cardew

I was 2/0 on the Luxor from 10th April 74 to 21st July, Bandar Mashar to Japan and back... First (and only) Tanker I was ever on. The only ship that I was ever on that the approved entry / exit point from the Bar (Aft accomodation, starboard side) was through a forrrad scuttle... One had to climb up outside to get to it. There was an inboard door into the accomodation, but it's use was frowned upon.....


----------



## Galley Boy

I sailed on the old Lustrous about Oct.'64 from the Tyne (Brighams) to the Gulf,Kobe then left her in Yokohama to the care of Esso who renamed her Esso Macquarie.Memory fails me as to who was on her,mainly North East lads I think,most of us brought home the famous TEA SETS,among other things!!!


Galley Boy


----------



## Semaj

Derek Roger said:


> Semaj ' The workshop was the only cool place !! What are you telling us >??????
> Derek


The the whole ship was cool to me, but that little machine shop was my favourite place, after an Indian Crew Ship it was good to get it to my own.


----------



## Semaj

Marcus Cardew said:


> I was 2/0 on the Luxor from 10th April 74 to 21st July, Bandar Mashar to Japan and back... First (and only) Tanker I was ever on. The only ship that I was ever on that the approved entry / exit point from the Bar (Aft accomodation, starboard side) was through a forrrad scuttle... One had to climb up outside to get to it. There was an inboard door into the accomodation, but it's use was frowned upon.....


I remember paying a fee to be a life time member of that bar and many a happy time I had in it.

(Thumb)


----------



## Derek Roger

*Lucigen bar*

Anyone remember the Luigens Bar ? In 1966 we gave it a" make over " It was the Chief Engineers project although I was seconded to do a " lot of the work "
Chief was Ian May . Made the bar front from some old whiskey barrels which we cut in half ( vertically ) and braced together . I spent most of my time making the footrail which was a piece of aluminum bronze heating coil pipe from one of the tanks ( been removed ; during repairs in drydock in Liverpool )
It polished up nicely and the bar looked really good . We did not have much time to use the bar however as the ship was a workhouse for the engineers !! We had a lot of breakdowns early in the trip ( after drydock !!)
We took 26 days from Panama to Oakinawa due to stoppages ; probabley one of the longest pacific crossings since the demise of sail !!

Derek


----------



## Semaj

Unfortunately never had the pleasure of the Luigens Bar, but I will drink to that.


----------



## mcook

Derek,

I propped up your bar on the Lucy on many an occasion, but didn't know
until now who built it!
I sailed on her on the Ras to Jas run in 72 with Jacky Waters and I think Dave Wolfenden as masters.
malcolm


----------



## Semaj

I was hunting through the loft yesterday and found an old negative in bad condition and although the colours are a bit off when scanned it brought back old memories of the MV Luxor. The Main Steam line can be seen on the Starboard Side. The Date of this Picture was 1965.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Semaj,

I have just changed this photo a bit?


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Semaj,

The size was OK,I just enhanced the pic.


----------



## Semaj

ruud said:


> Ahoy Semaj,
> 
> The size was OK,I just enhanced the pic.


Thanks ruud the negative was a bit of a mess.


----------



## Semaj

Had time to play with scan and think it is better in mono.


----------



## Tony Selman

*Brock's R/O on the Luxor*

I did two great trips on the Luxor. I was actually the first Brock's R/O to sail on the Lucigen which I joined in Cammel Lairds in July 1965. In my opinion Lucigen was nothing like as good a ship as Luxor but I had a lot more trouble with the equipment on Lucigen and we didn't go anywhere decent either so that might have something to do with it.

I joined Luxor in October 1966 in Falmouth and we went all over the place on a 9 month trip before paying off unusually enough in Falmouth again. On my second trip a big group of us flew out to Bahrain on a chartered Dan Air Comet that had to make 3 attempts to take off from Nicosia after refuelling. This was probably the best trip I ever did for good ports as we went to the Far East several times, down to Australia, 2 weeks on the NZ coast and then up to Hong Kong for a fantastic but eye wateringly expensive 5 week dry docking in Hong Kong. We flew home on a chartered Britannia prop plane of some description and it took us over 24 hours with about 3 stops, that was a long haul. I couldn't afford to buy my Mum a present at the end of that so after an 8 month trip after I had been at home for one week I requested another ship because I was completely broke. Happy but broke though.


----------



## Semaj

Looks like I just missed you Tony, I looked at my record book and I discharged at Falmouth on the 2nd of October 1966. You must have joined it then. So far I am the only one to post a picture taken at the time on this site so if you have any please do so. 

Jim.


----------



## Tony Selman

Jim, yes we did just miss each other. I think she spent a few days in dry dock in Falmouth after the end of your trip and we joined her whilst she was anchored in the roads. Most people had travelled overnight from various parts of the country and almost everyone ended up on the same train from Paddington to Truro. I joined the train from my home in Exeter at something like 04.00 and had 2 alarm clocks and a call from BT booked so I didn't sleep through. It was easy to find all the rest because virtually all the train was trying to sleep except 3 compartments of jolly jacks on the beers. I must say I wimped out at 04.00 but they had been on it all night. When we got to Truro we were coached to a hotel in Falmouth for breakfast and then out to Luxor by launch or tug. Spent the day storing and various other things and Hughie Mason the Old Man refused to sail because he said everyone was too tired. This resulted in a big fall out with Head Office that I was party to from a communcations perspective. The bottom line was that he said it was his ship and he was not prepared to sail across the Channel to Ushant with tired officers.

I am currently looking for all sorts of Brocks and Moss Tanker slides and I know I have some of Luxor. One box has gone adrift and by sods law we can be sure that the good Luxor ones will be amongst them. Watch this space.


----------



## Semaj

Tony

I had a great night out with the old Man Hughie Mason in the Deal Hotel Port Elizabeth South Africa. He was one of the best Captains I ever met.
I remember the night well as when the newsreels were shown it was the first time we had seen the Mini Skirt in London.
I wish you luck with the pictures, as I am afraid my daughter has lost most of mine.

Jim.


----------



## Tony Selman

*Luxor images*

Jim, I have at least found a couple of images of Luxor but I know there are still some more somewhere. One is taken from the top of the radar mast and obviously gives a good aerial view of the after deck. The one in a touch of rough weather reminds me of the number of times you had to leg it from the midships accommodation to get to the saloon on the portside aft. Getting to the shelter on the flying bridge was no great problem but it was substantially further to get to the end of the flying bridge, turn right and then left to get to the portside door. This was a matter of considerable timing and depending on the speed of the roll you may or may not make it however quick you were. I have had a good few meals in that saloon completely soaked.

I can only definitely remember one person in the shot playing carrom. Roger Newton is the 2nd mate on the left. I knew Roger very well as he lived near me and left the sea to take over the family pub at Sidford in Devon. Opposite him is the 3rd mate who I think is Dave Tracey (?). The other two are engineers who I regret to say I can't remember the names of at this distance. I think the 4th is facing the camera and I think the guy taking the shot was called Dennis.


----------



## Tony Selman

*Moss Tanker's Captains*

All the Old Men I sailed with on Moss Tankers were good blokes in entirely different ways. The first on Lucigen was John Murray and on Luxor I sailed with Hughie Mason, Bill Luckey and Jackie Waters. All were from the North East and generally very easy to sail with and were fair people. Having sailed with considerably older Captains in Brock's I found John Murray young initially but he was a good OM who had some very interesting stories of his time in whaling ships. The C/O was young on there too a chap called Ken Edwards who I got on very well with. Mason and Luckey were Captains of the old school and knew everything there was to know about tankers and the sea. Jackie Waters was very friendly to me and quite often came to the Radio Room for long chats, he struck me as being a bit lonely and wanted someone to talk to. He had the knack of providing uncannily accurate eta's that were quite often at variance with those being provided by the 2nd mate and Jackie was ususally right.


----------



## Tony Selman

*Luxor accommodation*

Jim, I have just re-looked at your photo of Luxor looking forward to the midships section. The R'O's accommodation on there was just abaft the bridge on the starboard side. Looking at your photo the air conditioning room was in the aft starboard corner of the bridge deck, ie my cabin was between it and the bridge. The effect of this was that Luxor had the coldest cabin I ever sailed in. On my first trip it was so cold I used to turn the a/c off in my cabin and got a bollocking from the 2nd Eng because this tended to ice up the a/c unit and everyone else midships complained about poor a/c. I soon learned that I had to keep my blowers on all the time to make my cabin icy and everyone else was really comfortable. The only solution was to open the ports every now and again to equalise the temperature.

Sailing with a freezing cold cabin was not something that the Red Sea Tiger trained Brock's man on ships with with punkah louvres gained much experience of. Lucigen's a/c was useless when I was on her as well.


----------



## Semaj

Thanks for the pictures Tony, I hope you put them into your Gallery, as it is one way to raise comments. The first time I joined the Luxor was in Aden at the height of the riots, machine guns & grenades going off all night. I missed my agent, as there was a 500 yards exclusion zone round the airport. Unfortunately for me one taxi driver was allowed within this and not seeing my agent I instructed him to take me to a hotel. This was downtown and being quite rare in that area my agent found me the next day. However he said as I was quite at ease where I was I could stay. Only later I found out I should have been in the Cliff Hotel well away from the troubles.

Jim.


----------



## Tracey Jones (Scully)

*Luxor*

I'd just like to say how I enjoyed looking at the photies of Luxor. My brother sailed on her fromOct 68 - April 69. Did anyone else sail on her at this time. My brother was John Scully from Liverpool and he was 17 at the time he was on Luxor.
All the best to everyone.
Tracey.


----------



## Tony Selman

Tracey, I left Luxor in Hong Kong in October 1968. I don't remember your brother's name so my guess is that he might well have flown out to join Luxor on the same crew change plane that we returned on (mentioned above) if you see what I mean.

I hope I can find more photos of Luxor, I know I took them it is just a simple matter of finding them.


----------



## Tracey Jones (Scully)

*Luxor*

Hi Tony,
Could well have been that you missed each other, shame that. I have a photie of John on Luxor, we called it his posing photie but I don't know how to send it to the forum!. A friend sent me a cracking photie of Luxor that he bought from V Young & L Sawyer. I'm not allowed to post it on the forum because of copyright but it's a good photie and only cost a fiver.
I was made up seeing the one of Luxor from the mast as I can see just where John was posing.
All the best everyone,
Tracey.


----------



## Tony Selman

*Luxor 1966*

This was taken on my first trip on Luxor in 1966. I am fairly sure it was taken by 3/O Peter Steele when we were on the Brazilian coast for a couple of weeks. The open windows are the R/O's cabin and the steps up to the monkey island were quite well used as this was the best place on the ship to get some bronzieing done. As mentioned before my windows were regularly open even in the tropics to stop the a/c unit which was just to left of this picture freezing up.


----------



## Tracey Jones (Scully)

*Moss Tanker Luxor*

Tony,

I've just realised I put in the wrong date in my last post. John sailed on Luxor from May 68, not Oct. He was on her until Apr 69. A long trip!.

All the best everyone,

Tracey.


----------



## Jeff Egan

Did anyone come across a 3rd Mate called James Purvis in Moss Tankers 1967 till 1974? ex Tyne Pilot apprentice.


----------



## Derek Roger

Jeff:
Jim Purvis does ring a strong Bell !!! Ill have to get the grey matter working and see if I can put a face to the name and when >


----------



## Derek Roger

Talking of Luxor my brother Cameron sailed on her . 
Later Luxor and Lumen were in Jedda at the same time (1972 )( I was 2nd on Lumen ) The Luxor lads came over for a few beers as although Jedda was supposed to be dry and was for most vessels ; Lumen was always able to keep the bar open ( probably as we were on the dolphins and not really tied up alongside )
The 2nd Engineer was one of them who when he found Cameron was my brother told me he was a good engineer but he ( the 2nd ) had limited Cameron not to put a spanner on anthing less than 5/8 inch as he had a habit of shearing them off !!!!!!!
Not suprising as Cameron competed in the World Senior Games in Newcasle a few years back and came 8th in the Hammer !
On one of the Ras to Jazz ( Rastanura to Jeddah ) trips I dont recollect which ? the guards who were on board to make sure there was no drinking always joined us when we had a movie in the bar . We would offer them drinks ( being carefull never to offer Coke which I understand is Jewish Owned )
This particular night we offerd them drinks Orange etc. They said no thanks we'll have some of your Tennants mineral water !!~! Poor beggers got thoroughy P1ssed and when their reliefs came it was mutually decided that they would stay the night on board to " Freshen up "

Oh Happy Days .

Brock ships entering Jedda always had the " Panni Jug " ( water thermos ) full of Gin ! Also we had some extra bottles full of gin in chiefs office with the Chemicals ( boiler water treatment ) . They were marked Suphuic Acid etc .


----------



## Tracey Jones (Scully)

*Moss tankers*

Hi everyone,

Me again I'm afraid!

I was right first time with dates of my brother's time on Luxor, it was Oct 68 not May 68. I've been getting his trip on Harpalycus mixed up with Luxor trip!
All I can say in my defence is I'm Blonde!!!!

All the best to everyone,

Tracey.


----------



## Richard Green

Hi All, This is a picture of John Scully on board Luxor in '68. Tracey Scully asked me to post this on the Crew thread to see if anyone had sailed with him, with no success. Since we're on the Luxor maybe here would be a better place to ask......Anyone remember this bloke??


----------



## Tracey Jones (Scully)

*Moss Tankers*

Hi Richard,

Thank you for posting the message on the Moss Tanker thread and including the photo of John.
Maybe someone will remember him, he was a Scouser, over 6' tall, good looking, a hard worker and a good friend to his mates. I know the photo was taken a long time ago (1968) but if anyone has any photo's of their time on Luxor in 68 I'd appreciate seeing them.
Thanks again Richard,

Kind regards everyone,

Tracey.


----------



## Tony Selman

Tracey, I am almost certain I sailed with your brother as I vaguely recognise him from the photo. My only concern is the dates because despite the confusion in your postings if he joined in October 1968 that was as I was leaving but his face is familiar. I recall his hair being a bit darker than it looks in the photo so it is possible that I have got the wrong man or my memory is kidding me

I have the vaguest recollection of your brother being amongst a group of us being a bit the worse for wear going back to the ship in Lyttelton after a night in Christchurch New Zealand. We were on a launch so the ship must have been anchored in the bay I presume. I did not know him well but I do vaguely recall him.

Infuriatingly I still cannot find the photos I mentioned earlier after another thorough search of the loft. I know they exist as there are several others I want to post on here as well.


----------



## Tracey Jones (Scully)

*Moss Tankers*

Hi Tony,

I have to say it is wonderful to find someone who has even a vague recollection of John as I've been searching for years to find someone who might have known him.
The photo could have been taken towards the end of the trip and so John would have been quite Blonde by then. Usually he had sandy coloured hair but always came home from sea tanned and very fair.
It could well have been John who was one of the worse for wear in your group, I remember some tales he told, some of these tales would curl your hair our mum said.
If you ever find the photo's you mention I hope you will post them on the forum, I'd love to see them.
At last a response Richard and it's all because you posted the photo which I was having so much trouble posting. I can't tell you how wonderful it is.
Thank you for the reply Tony.

Kind regards,

Tracey.


----------



## Tracey Jones (Scully)

*Moss Tankers*

Hi again Tony,

I've just checked the dates of John's time on Luxor and I have them as
02/10/68 - 09/04/69 so if you were still there at the beginning of October there's a good chance you did know John vaguely.

Kind regards,

Tracey.


----------



## Tony Selman

Tracey, I have sent you a personal message.


----------



## Richard Green

Tony,

I know that Tracey would really appreciate finding anyone who might have known her brother, so here's another couple of snaps of him. 

The photo's of John were taken on Bibby's Devonshire in 1983, John was 32 at the time. Tracey is particularly looking for one of his shipmates called Freddie Brown. John joined the ship in June '83.

Hope this helps to jog your or anyone else's mind...


----------



## Tracey Jones (Scully)

*Luxor*

Hi Richard,

Thank you again for posting the poto's, I promise to learn to post photo's myself but it's very kind of you to make the time in the meantime to do it for me. Fingers crossed again.

Kind regards,

Tracey.


----------



## rd002c1155

*Ray*

If You Want To See The World Join A Moss Tanker I Did 5 Months ON the Luxor From April 65 As A D/b I Only Left Because She Was Going Out For A Long Trip .& I Would Not Have Got My Upgrade To Jos The Princely Sum Of 10 Bob A Week


----------



## rd002c1155

there are a couple of fotos of the luxor on the site &they are both different i can't remember a set of ladders going up from catwalk aft & the after end was all covered in this is a mutch older ship.


----------



## Semaj

rd002c1155 said:


> there are a couple of fotos of the luxor on the site &they are both different i can't remember a set of ladders going up from catwalk aft & the after end was all covered in this is a mutch older ship.


To be honest rd002c1155;90523 all the pictures I have seen have been recognised by myself as the Luxor. Can you point to the ones you mean.

Jim.


----------



## Pat Thompson

*Moss's Tankers*

Greetings all

My Dad, Jack Hutchinson, aka Hutch, was with Moss's as Chief Officer for quite some time in the 50s and 60s. I remember visiting his ships on the Tyne, Smiths and Middle Docks and of course Howden Tank Cleaning, as a boy and meting Bill Lucky.

Other names I recall are a Third Engineer (I Think) Scott Wall, and another engineer, Fourth I think, Mr Christmas who took me, at the tender age of around 12, into the Mill Dam Public house and filled me with Camerons Strongarm (I think it was half a pint). Since then things have gone downhill.

Aye

Pat Thompson


----------



## aj hawker

*Luxor 65*



rd002c1155 said:


> If You Want To See The World Join A Moss Tanker I Did 5 Months ON the Luxor From April 65 As A D/b I Only Left Because She Was Going Out For A Long Trip .& I Would Not Have Got My Upgrade To Jos The Princely Sum Of 10 Bob A Week


 Hi 
I joined the LUXOR in March 65 in Barry sailed for Marseille,Ceuta, Casablanca, Cagliari back to UK Milford Haven, Finart down to Nigeria, Bonny and back to Liverpool.
Cheers AJ(==D)


----------



## lewygee

D YEO said:


> Sailed in Moss tankers from 1956 to 1964 down the coal hole,well remember the skippers mentioned, but also some classic Chief engineers E. H. Richardson,C.L. Martin, and J. Mcardel.
> 
> D. Yeoe


Hi Denis, hope you are well. Isailed with you on the Lustrous 1958 as leccy.Sorry to learn you didn,t mention me among your classics( ha hah). you obviously put some time in with Moss,s following the 58/59 trip and It seems the ship was sold shortly after. Bit of a surprise as she seemed a sound ship. Glad to say I didn,t experience food as bad subsequently at sea and gather you did not put much weight on either! Nice to see your name, regards, Lew


----------



## gadge49

I was on the Luxor from Sept 69 - Feb 70. Joined in Bahrain, travelling to far east. Missed the ship after a night out in Hong Kong where we stayed for over a week before getting caught. The 3 guys I was with were sent back home dbs. I was flown to Singapore and reinstated, (VNC was cancelled). Put to sea 23/12 69 and a few weeks later the ship was returned to Singapore for a refit all crew discharged and flown home. with paying for air fare from HK to Singapore and accommodation bills while I was waiting to re-join that was one expensive party. Although the upside was the cancelation of the VNC and I ended up with Double VG's for both conduct and ability.


----------



## Mike Griffiths

Does any one remember the deck officer on watch being stabbed in the kidney by thieves who came up the aft mooring rope, in Bankok.I believe he was repatriated ,we were told he would not go back to sea again. Digger Page the donkey/greaser paid off sick(heart) I got his watch4-8 .I think the 2nd eng.was called Griffiths


----------



## Tony Selman

Mike, the 2/O that was stabbed was Roger Newton. He was indeed repatriated but did go to sea again. He and I lived quite close together in Devon at the time and I was the R/O on the trip. He and I sailed together again in 1969 on Brock's Mahsud. He came ashore into his father's pub not long after that. He has recently retired from being a publican in Sidmouth. Good memory on the 2/E whose name is Vaughan Griffith whom I also see regularly. Vaughan left and joined Bibby's briefly before joining Mobil where he was a C/E and eventually became Operations Director.


----------



## Mike Griffiths

Hi Tony,sorry to be so tardy in thanking you for you reply, and the information. I often wondered what had happened to the mate.That was a trip I will always remember from joining her in the Gulf to paying off in H Kong,can you remember how long it took and where the stops were ? on the Brittania home. Mike


----------



## shutts

ruud said:


> Ahoy Semaj,
> 
> I have just changed this photo a bit?
> Joined Luxor at Milford Nov 1961 - Suez to Aden - Khargh Island -Ras Tanura - Abadan -Kuwait - Kwinana ( Australia ) - Mombasa - Aden -Suez - Jumped ship in Amsterdam Feb 1962


----------

